# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  SQL و طراحی قالب وردپرس

## md3848

سلام.طبق چیزی که فهمیدم sql برا ارتباط با پایگاه داده بکار میره.حالا نمیدونم خودش زبون جدا داره یا یه کتابخونه php هستش.
سوالی که من دارم اینه که نیازی به بلد بودن sql برا طراحی قالب وردپرس هستش؟ اگه اره ممنون مبشم یک مثال بزنید.
و این که برا ارتباط با پایگاه داده, sql تنها ترین و بهترین راه/زبون/روش هستش?

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> سوالی که من دارم اینه که نیازی به بلد بودن sql برا طراحی قالب وردپرس هستش؟


خیر SQL هیچ ربطی به word press نداره! دوتا مقوله جدا ازه هم هستند




> و این که برا ارتباط با پایگاه داده, sql تنها ترین و بهترین راه/زبون/روش هستش?


زبان SQL یک زبان برای جستجوی داده ها در بانک های اطلاعاتی هستش و هیچ ربطی به ارتباط با پایگاه داده نداره! 
پروتکل های ارتباط با پایگاه داده در هر پلت فرمی متفاوت هستند مثلا در دات نت ADO , ODBC ,EF ,... 
بنابراین زبان SQL یک مقوله جداست و نحوه ارتباط با پایگاه های داده در سکو های مختلف هم یک مقوله جداگانه محسوب میشوند

----------


## md3848

ممنون از پاسخ شما  :قلب: 

من چند تا اموزش دانلود کردم.و دارم میخونم.دستورات update.delete.insert.drop اینا همه رو که که داره.
این لینک هم دیدم از sql استفاده کرده.اون دستورات تک خطیش دقیقا همون دستورات sql هستش که من دارم یادشون میگیرم الان
https://daskhat.ir/how-to-connect-php-mysql/
چیزی که من فهمیدم از لینک بالا به کمک دستورات sql و توابع php با دیتابیس سایت ارتباط برقرار میکنیم و ویرایش و... انجام میدیم
فلذا sql تنهایی هیچکارس
درسته؟

پس اگه sql برا دسترسی ( خوندن.ویرایش و....) دیتابیس سایت نیست..برای این کار از چه زبونی ( و یا چه کتابخونه ای ) باید استفاده کنم؟
سایتم cPanel هستش.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> چیزی که من فهمیدم از لینک بالا به کمک دستورات sql و توابع php با دیتابیس سایت ارتباط برقرار میکنیم و ویرایش و... انجام میدیم
> فلذا sql تنهایی هیچکارس


بله تقریبا همینطوره با استفاده از زبان T-SQL زبان پرس و جو شما می توانید با پایگاه داده های رابطه ای مانند MySql که در سکوهایی مانند PHP استفاده می شوند عملیاتهای خواندن و نوشتن و بازیابی و حذف داده های اطلاعاتی را انجام دهید. بنابراین نیاز به provider هایی دارید که بتوانند به پایگاه داده متصل شوند و برنامه پرس وجوی نوشته شده شما را اجرا کنند.
به این ترتیب زبان T-SQL به تنهایی کار خاصی انجام نمیدهد.




> پس اگه sql برا دسترسی ( خوندن.ویرایش و....) دیتابیس سایت نیست..برای این کار از چه زبونی ( و یا چه کتابخونه ای ) باید استفاده کنم؟


برای دسترسی به دیتابیس سایت اگر از MySql استفاده کرده باشید که ظاهرا همینطور هست با توجه به توضیحات قبلی برای دستیابی به اطلاعات باید با استفاده از زبان T-SQL این کار را انجام دهید! 
بحث پایگاه داده های غیر رابطه ای NoSQL هم که جداست.
بهتره یک منبع آموزشی خوب برای php و MySql تهیه کنید به خیلی از این سوالات تون پاسخ داده خواهد شد.

----------

